# slow to heat up



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

my girlfriend's stock 08 2.5 auto jetta has been taking a long time to warm up in the cold pa winter, its not just the gauge because the heater is not warm either, i was thinking thermostat or cooling sensor, anyone having this issue thanks bernie


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

What is a long time??


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (The Holy Molar)*

so far...the rabbit DOES warm up a lot slower then other cars normally do. i've noticed that as well. normal in my book for a rabbit


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: slow to heat up (rodhotter)*

My car needs about 7 miles of driving to fully heat up in the winter. Much more than most I've driven but that's the way it's always been.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: slow to heat up (rodhotter)*

100% normal.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: slow to heat up (classicjetta)*

Nothing unusual here. I live in San Diego and I need about 4 miles to warm up in the morning, and it's a shivering 65 degrees outside


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: slow to heat up (Jefnes3)*

definitely does not heat up like my old VR6...


----------



## ChaseMyRabbit (Sep 25, 2008)

Same problem here. My Rabbit takes abnormally slow to heat up (8miles) I'm talking to the point where I can use my interior heater. 
I've just got my rabbit from dealership.
So far I've had repaired;
-New Manual transmission
-New knock sensors
-New lower control arm bushings
I wonder if my list will go on. The point is, I got 2010 Jetta as a loaner. It heats up within 1 mile drive again to the point where I can actually use interior heater. 
I mean in a year that I had my car I never got to use my heater. 
So I'm at the dealership picking up my rabbit. I addresses the problem to Service Rep. He simply replies that VW is aware of it and that's why they fixed it for 2010.
I asked if they can fix it on my car. They say NO!!! 
I think it's BS being aware of it but not moving their finger? I've submitted complain to VW will see what they reply.
I hope my list of repairs will not grow as the time goes on. 
Currently odometer reads 11500 miles. 
P.S. How many request are needed to make VW issue TB?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (ChaseMyRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChaseMyRabbit* »_
-New lower control arm bushings
P.S. How many request are needed to make VW issue TB?

Was your car making creaking noises over speed bumps? Mine is and I've heard that's the fix.
VW issues a TSB at their leisure. Since it's not a safety issue, they don't have a strong motivation to get one out.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (classicjetta)*

I have no idea what you guys are talking about. I get right in and my seats are warm, windows defrosted, and blaring heat... Oh yeah, I hit a button on my keys 20 minutes prior... Disregard


----------



## foolclear (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

wow 20 mins prior. what a waste of gas, 10 should be enough. oh nvm you live in Alaska so thats why.


_Modified by foolclear at 6:10 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (foolclear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foolclear* »_wow 20 mins prior. what a waste of gas, 10 should be enough. oh nvm you live in Alaska so thats why.

_Modified by foolclear at 6:10 PM 3-4-2010_

yep.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Takes about 10 mins of city traffic for me in my 2005.5 or about 2-3 miles. Thats why I love heated seats!!!!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: slow to heat up (rodhotter)*








are you guys just starting the cars and taking off??







or do you let the car idle down and run for a few minutes before taking off?
no warming issues here


----------

